# Ping Pong Balls



## Seiryu (Jul 21, 2009)

So I got a pack of 6 ping pong balls yesterday. Are there any markers that are ok to use to color these?

And any suggestions on color? For whatever reason he seems to hate red things. He won't eat red romaine or radicchio and my orange/red day lillies. But i think i'll make a red one anyways.

I was thinking 1 green, 1 yellow, 1 red, 1 orange, 1 blue and depending on what is safe to use, making one look like a leopard tortoise pattern on it  But that's only if there are safe markers to use.

This is him walking up to it when I put it in there. He looked at it for a few minutes and then tried eating it -,-. You can see his mouth slightly open.


----------



## Greg T (Jul 21, 2009)

Cute Pic. 

Make it like a test and color each one different, then see which one he prefers.


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 21, 2009)

Greg T said:


> Cute Pic.
> 
> Make it like a test and color each one different, then see which one he prefers.



What kinds of markers, inks, paints etc can I use? I know there's a specific kind, but for the life of me I can't think of the name. Or what it's called, like the non-toxic stuff.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Finding a marker or paint that will stick hard to that plastic without melting it, rubbing off, or being risky will be tough. I personally would not bother.

As you shop, however, you will often find colorful plastic golf balls, etc. that would work as well.


----------



## Isa (Jul 21, 2009)

Really cute pic


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 21, 2009)

I used nail polish. I made sure that is de-fumed for a couple days first, and that putting it right up to my nose I could not smell anything. I also make sure he doesn't lick it. No problems so far. Of course the completely safe solution is not putting color on it. Non toxic kids markers are an option too.

My tort has ignored his red ping pong ball so far unless its in his way, and then he'll push it out of the way as he walks "over" it. I was hoping that as he did this he would find it fun. No luck so far.

The trying to eat it is what gets them to push it forward. Best wishes.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2009)

Mind If I ask what the ping pong balls are for?


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 22, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Mind If I ask what the ping pong balls are for?



Just for a little extra stimulation, something he has to go around. Some will run into and *play* with it.

Here's a video, not the same type of ball but same concept 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP0iyHYcVkI

This sulcata seems pretty happy with it and moved pretty fast to get back to it if it got too far.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 22, 2009)

Some torts and turtles seem to like this, some don't. Mine don't so I offer them foods they have to work at eating.

Since they are Red-foots, I can offer them a wider variety than the grassland species. In the outside habitat, I put whole foods that roll and/or have tough-ish skins right on the ground. They chase them, push them, bite at the tough skins and struggle to get a good grip on them.

Some foods they do this with include...
Offered freely and frequently-
- whole cantelopes, small watermelons, mangos, kiwi, plums
- melon rinds with some fruit left on them. They tend to push these all over the place as they try to chew off the good stuff.
- whole mushrooms


Offered less often-
- radishes, carrots, bell peppers
- grapes, apples

Offered infrequently-
- corn on the cob (man, they love this!)
- oranges, very ripe banana, cherry tomatoes


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder if you could dye them with easter egg dye. I think you put a tablespoon or so of vinegar in the water then the dye tablet then hot water. Then you would place the ball in the water and voila!

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 22, 2009)

Madkins-Should a Leopard have fruit?

Great idea Yvonne!


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 22, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Madkins-Should a Leopard have fruit?



He was stating what he fed to his red-foot, not a Leopard Kate.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 22, 2009)

OK that sounds good, but someone could misunderstand that.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 22, 2009)

leoapards can have fruit every now and then, its not a total NO answer.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought I made it clear enough, but I will restate it- forest species (Red- and Yellow-foots, Hinge-backs, Elongated, etc.) can have some fruit- differing amounts based on the species, and that is what I was using as an example.

Grassland tortoises- Leopards, Sulcata. Greek, Hermanns, etc. should not have much, if any, fruit. If you use food as toys for those species, you may want to try flowers, maybe occasional mushrooms... maybe a rare carrot ball? I am not as up on the grassland diet.

One trick I have used with my Red-foots that would work with grasslanders as well is to hang the greens and grasses up so they have to reach for them a bit. I use a bag closing clip hung from the side of the habitat.


----------

